# محاضرات في الميكانيك الهندسي



## يونس فاخر (8 يوليو 2008)

بعون الله ... وفضله ... سنبدأ اليوم بالمحاضرة الاولى في مادة الميكانيك الهندسي لطلبة الكليات الهندسية والمعاهد التقنية ... وستكون المحاضرة عن علم السكون في تحليل القوة بأتجاهين مع المحصلة ... مع امثلة اثرائية محلولة من قبلي .
يمكنكم تحميل المحاضرة على الرابط التالي :

http://www.fineupload.com/DOWNLOAD/dbc48811/mech 1.pdf ( هذا الرابط لايعمل )تم التعديل الى

*المحاضرة الاولى :
علم السكون : تحليل القوة بأتجاهين ... مع امثلة اثرائية محلولة من قبلي .
يمكنكم تحميل المحاضرة على الرابط التالي :
http://www.mediafire.com/?jznrytkmflz*​*
*

مع امنياتي للقاريء الكريم بالاستفادة منها .....ولاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم 
اخوكم المهندس : يونس فاخر عودة ( استاذ جامعي من العراق )
ملاحظة الى السادة المشرفين :
سأطرح المحاضرات بواقع محاضرتين في الاسبوع خدمة لملتقانا الجميل لذا ارجو تثبيت الموضوع بعنوان ( محاضرات في الميكانيك الهندسي ) مع التقدير
الرجاء الذهاب الى رابط هذه الصفحه رقم 18 قد تم تعديل روابط المحاضرات
 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94602-18.html​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 يوليو 2008)

الأخ الفاضل يونس فاخر .

مبادرة طيبة جزاك الله الف خير وبركة .

اطّلعت على الملفات الرائعة وفعلا وجد فيها من اهمية كبيرة للطلبة الهندسة الميكانيكية في الوطن .

شكر وتقدير على هذا العطاء الكبير والمتميز .

وان شاء الله يلقى ترحيبا كبيرا ويلبي طموح مهندسينا .

البغدادي


----------



## يونس فاخر (8 يوليو 2008)

مبادرة طيبة ومباركة بتثبيت الموضوع ... شكرا اخي البغدادي ... وسأعمل مابوسعي لخدمة الملتقى ان شاءالله
تقبل تحياتي وشكري وامتناني


----------



## يونس فاخر (9 يوليو 2008)

*المحاضرة الثانية : تحليل القوى الفراغية ( ثلاثية الابعاد )*

المحاضرة الثانية : تحليل القوى الفراغية ( ثلاثية الابعاد ) ، تتضمن امثلة محلولة .
المصدر : كتاب الميكانيك الهندسي لمؤلفه : ميريام ، الطبعة الثانية التي يتم تدريسها حاليا في الكليات الهندسية محلولة من قبلي .
على الرابط التالي : 
http://www.fineupload.com/DOWNLOAD/1236e1524/mech2.pdf
نتمنى استفادتكم منها ... والله من وراء القصد
ملحوظة الرابط لايعمل وتم تعديله الى :
*المحاضرة الثانية :
تحليل القوى الفراغية ( ثلاثية الابعاد ) ، تتضمن امثلة محلولة .
حجم الملف : 2.09 ميكا
المصدر : كتاب الميكانيك الهندسي لمؤلفه : ميريام ، الطبعة الثانية التي يتم تدريسها حاليا في الكليات الهندسية ، محلولة من قبلي .
على الرابط التالي : *​*


**http://www.mediafire.com/?3gcdmnk5yyz*​*

*


----------



## azzo (9 يوليو 2008)

ماشاء الله..........
ربي يزيدك ... وبارك الله فيك على هذه المحاضرات .... بتوفيق ان شاء الله
معتز


----------



## يونس فاخر (9 يوليو 2008)

يارب يحفظك ويرعاك اخي معتز


----------



## يونس فاخر (9 يوليو 2008)

*المحاضرة الثالثة : العزوم moments of the force*

المحاضرة الثالثة :
عزم القوة moments of the force مع امثلة محلولة على الرابط التالي :
http://www.fineupload.com/DOWNLOAD/ee9941028
*المحاضرة الثالثة :
محصلة القوى المستوية الملتقية مع امثلة محلولة 
على الرابط التالي :
http://www.mediafire.com/?wmagmjkv5yi*​*
*


----------



## يونس فاخر (9 يوليو 2008)

*المحاضرة الرابعة : مخطط الجسم الحر Free Body Diagram*

المحاضرة الرابعة :
مخطط الجسم الحر Free Body Diagram على الرابط التالي :
http://www.fineupload.com/DOWNLOAD/7165d1007*المحاضرة الرابعة :
عزم القوة Moment of a force مع امثلة محلولة
على الرابط التالي :
http://www.mediafire.com/?mjyihlty2mh*​*
*


----------



## يونس فاخر (9 يوليو 2008)

*المحاضرة الخامسة : الاتزان ( التوازن ) Equilibrium*

المحاضرة الخامسة :
الاتزان ( التوازن ) Equilibrium على الرابط التالي :
http://www.fineupload.com/DOWNLOAD/390b21014*المحاضرة الخامسة :
الازدواج Couple
على الرابط التالي :
http://www.mediafire.com/?tjm2nmmyzn4*​*
*/mech5.pdf


----------



## يونس فاخر (9 يوليو 2008)

*امثلة اخرى محلولة في تحليل القوة والعزم الفراغية ( ثلاثية الابعاد )*

اليكم امثلة اخرى محلولة في تحليل القوة والعزم الفراغية ( ثلاثية الابعاد ) مصدر الاسئلة كتاب الميكانيك الهندسي لمؤلفه هكدن ( HIDGON ) على الرابط التالي :
http://www.fineupload.com/DOWNLOAD/ac7921231/resolution 3d force &moment.pdf


----------



## haythemvip (9 يوليو 2008)

اعزنا الله بكم وبهممكم


----------



## يونس فاخر (9 يوليو 2008)

اعزك الله اخي هيثم بارك الله فيك


----------



## inspiron (9 يوليو 2008)

اخي اذا ممكن يرجى اختيار مركز تحميل ثاني لانه ما اكدر احمل من هذا


----------



## يونس فاخر (9 يوليو 2008)

اخي العزيز inspiron 
الرجاء اختيار مركز الرفع المناسب لك لكي اقوم برفعها من جديد
وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## يونس فاخر (10 يوليو 2008)

*عشرة فصول من الميكانيك الهندسي*

اليكم الرابط التالي لتحميل عشرة فصول مهمة من الميكانيك الهندسي منقول من احد المواقع ذات العلاقة بالاختصاص ... نأمل استفادتكم منها :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/20552d1191007771-yoaea-caaisscaeiss-caaaeioi.zip


----------



## يونس فاخر (10 يوليو 2008)

*المحاضرة السادسة : طرق تحليل الجمالونات Trusses Anlysis*

المحاضرة السادسة : 
تتضمن طرق تحليل الجمالونات Trusses Analysis بطريقتين هما :
- طريقة المفاصل Joint method 
- طريقة المقاطع Section method 
مع امثلة محلولة 
المصدر :
كتاب الميكانيك الهندسي لمؤلفه ميريام ، الطبعة الخامسة 
على الرابط التالي :
http://www.fineupload.com/DOWNLOAD/974e41510/mech6.rar 
*المحاضرة السادسة 
محصلة القوى غير الملتقية 
على الرابط التالي :*​*


**http://www.mediafire.com/?zorjkyozdtj*​*
*


----------



## شكيري (12 يوليو 2008)

تسلم الحببيب


----------



## يونس فاخر (13 يوليو 2008)

حبيبي شكيري ... الله يسلمك ويرعاك


----------



## الحارثي2 (15 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور

يعطيك العافية


----------



## يونس فاخر (15 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي الحارثي2 على المرور الكريم


----------



## أنلييزر (17 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرافى انتظار المزيد


----------



## يونس فاخر (17 يوليو 2008)

كل الخير لنا ولكم ان شاءالله


----------



## أنلييزر (17 يوليو 2008)

*بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك*​*فى انتظار المزيد*​


----------



## حسام محمد حسين (17 يوليو 2008)

تسلم حبيبي وعاشت ايدك موايع جدا مهمة ونرجو تواصلك معنا نحو الاحسن


----------



## الكابتن ابراهيم (19 يوليو 2008)

ماشاء الله بعدك بنفس العطاء انا افتخر باني احد طلابك الذي اشرفت على تدريسهم (وهذه شهاده لله بان استاذ يونس كان ومازال يقدم العطاء ويشرف على طلبة الماجستير والهندسة بدون مقابل ))
ابنك 
الكابتن ابراهيم


----------



## atif53 (19 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الحارثي2 (19 يوليو 2008)

جاري الإنتظار.................


----------



## مهندسة توتا (19 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يونس فاخر (20 يوليو 2008)

اشكر كافة الاخوة على ردودهم المشجعة ... وسنبقى في تواصل دائم بعون الله 
وفقنا ووفقكم الله وبارك الله فيكم 
اشكر جناب الكابتن ابراهيم على لطف مشاعره والله يبارك فيك ياكابتن


----------



## الـــجـــوكـــر (21 يوليو 2008)

مشكور يا أستاذ يونس و بارك الله فيك , ولكن هل اجد عندك محاظرات في الداينمك .... أخوك مصطفى من العراق طالب في كلية الهندسة


----------



## يونس فاخر (21 يوليو 2008)

الله يبارك فيك اخي الجوكر ( مصطفى ) ، نعم ياأخي العزيز بعد استكمال محاضرات الستاتك سأبدأ بعون الله وفضله بطرح موضوعات الداينمك تباعا ... والعمل جاري الان بأعدادها ... ونحن في الخدمة


----------



## الـــجـــوكـــر (22 يوليو 2008)

مشكور يا استاذ يونس على التواصل .... انا في شوق لمحاظرات الداينمك .... و اتمنى لو انه هناك لكل موضوع من مواضيع الداينمك نبذة مختصرة عنه بالغة العربية ... لان اغلب مواضيع الداينمك عندما اريد ان اربطها بالحياة من تحرك للاجسام لا اعرف بما اشبهها..... وطلب اخير يا اسللاذ يونس نحن نعلم جميعا عن مادة الهندسة الوصفية التابعة للرسم الهندسي و تخيل الاجسام في الفضاء .... انا لا اواجه صعوبة ابدا في تخل الجسم لكن اواجه صعوبة في الاجابة عن الاسئلة و انت تعلم ماذا اعني ان شاء الله ..... اتمنى التواصل عن طريق ال***** او ال****** فعندي كلام كثير و احب ان تسمعه .... و شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## باكوري (23 يوليو 2008)

مشكورأخوي الله يبارك فيك


----------



## يونس فاخر (23 يوليو 2008)

الاخ الجوكر : ارسلت لك رسالة خاصة ... وشكرا على كلامك ومرورك 
الاخ باكوري : شكرا على مرورك العطر


----------



## اراس الكردي (24 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
بداية لك جزيل الشكر على المحاضرات التي لا غنى عنها للمهندسين حتى لا ننسى ما تعلمناه
و انا لي طلب عند اخي الكريم المهندس يونس فاخر
هل من الممكن ان ترفع لنا محاضرات طلبة الماجستير لو امكن
ولك مني كل الشكر و الاحترام


----------



## يونس فاخر (24 يوليو 2008)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي اراس
اشكر مرورك الكريم ... اما بالنسبة الى طلبك فنحن بالخدمة ان شاءالله ... وارسلت لك رسالة خاصة لتحديد الموضوعات المطلوبة لكي اساعدك في تلبية طلبك ... تقبل تحياتي


----------



## باقر الشمري (25 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على هذا الطرح الجميل


----------



## ميكانو الجادرية (26 يوليو 2008)

يعطيك العافية والله يا سيدي واشكرك على كل هذه المحاضرات المفيدة وياريت بعد ملفات على ميكانيك الموائع او اي مادة اخرى


----------



## أبوظافر (26 يوليو 2008)

يعطيك الله العافية 

جهوود مشكورة


----------



## يونس فاخر (26 يوليو 2008)

شكرا للاخوة : باقر الشمري ، ميكانو الجادرية وابو ظافر على المرور العطر


----------



## رجل الثلج (28 يوليو 2008)

شكرا يا دكتور انا فعلا استفدت من محاضاراتك انا استعملتهم كمساعدة في مادة Structural Mechanics
لأن في كتير تشابه اذا ماكن هو نفس المادة بس محاضراتك كان فيها شرح أكتر
و شكرا مرة ثانية


----------



## يونس فاخر (29 يوليو 2008)

اثلجت صدري عزيزي.....مرورك..شرفني


----------



## حيدرالمهندس (30 يوليو 2008)

_الله يوفقك يا مهندس فاخر_


----------



## يونس فاخر (31 يوليو 2008)

التوفيق للجميع اخي حيدر المهندس بارك الله فيك


----------



## يونس فاخر (31 يوليو 2008)

*محاضرات في الداينمكس Dynamics*

تلبية لرغبة الاخوة والاخوات طلبة الكليات الهندسية والمعاهد التقنية من خلال مراسلتهم لي حول الاسراع بطرح محاضرات الداينمكس ( الحركة ) ....تتضمن المحاضرات :

Motion in a straight line
Falling Objects and Gravitational Acceleration
Motion at constant acceleration
Newton’s Laws (Empirical laws governing motion)
WORK , POWER & ENERGY​على الرابط التالي ستجدون طلبكم 
http://www.fineupload.com/DOWNLOAD/33c8a1834/5.pdf
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94602-18.html​


----------



## يونس فاخر (31 يوليو 2008)

*امثلة محلولة في علم الحركة Dynamics*

امثلة محلولة في علم الحركة Dynamics على الرابط التالي :

http://www.fineupload.com/DOWNLOAD/e35cd1806/كتاب داينمك.pdf

وتتدللون طلبتنا الاعزاء
*http://www.mediafire.com/?immma1wwzmw*​*
*


----------



## حسام_30 (1 أغسطس 2008)

salam alaykoum.thank's a lot for these informations.i'm houssam from algeirs aera controler and student in the 4 yers i search some cours about "chaffage et climatisation.mecaniqe des fluides"and i hope that be a good collegue.if some one need any things about civil aviation i'm hear


----------



## حسام_30 (1 أغسطس 2008)

have you some books about energie


----------



## يونس فاخر (1 أغسطس 2008)

حسام_30 قال:


> salam alaykoum.thank's a lot for these informations.i'm houssam from algeirs aera controler and student in the 4 yers i search some cours about "chaffage et climatisation.mecaniqe des fluides"and i hope that be a good collegue.if some one need any things about civil aviation i'm hear


 houssam: thanks 4 ur passing by 
I didnot understand the subject which u need it since u write it in france language 
more thanks 4 ur offer about civil aviation​


----------



## ميكانيكيا (3 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/إسلام (4 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله لك فى ما قدمت من علم


----------



## يونس فاخر (4 أغسطس 2008)

اشكر الاخوة ميكانيكيا و م / اسلام على المرور العطر


----------



## ديدوميزو (4 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور
لكن لو عندي سؤال ممكن ابعتلك اميل؟


----------



## يونس فاخر (4 أغسطس 2008)

حاضر وبالخدمة وتتدلل


----------



## الـــجـــوكـــر (5 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا استاذ يونس على المساعدة القيمة


----------



## يونس فاخر (5 أغسطس 2008)

الشكر لله على فضله علينا 
تتدلل اخي الكريم الجوكر


----------



## حيدر البراك (6 أغسطس 2008)

زكاة العلم نشره وانت مزكي 100% مشكور


----------



## يونس فاخر (7 أغسطس 2008)

الشكر لله اخي الكريم حيدر البراك


----------



## eng_ahmade (8 أغسطس 2008)

ماشاء الله عليك يا مهندس يا محترم اكرمك رب العباد


----------



## يونس فاخر (8 أغسطس 2008)

الله يكرمك بالصحة والعافية اخي الكريم مهندس احمد


----------



## مصطفى البرواري (11 أغسطس 2008)

كل الشكر الجزيل لاستاذنا في بغداد الحبيبة اتمنى التواصل معنا يا استاذنا العزيز لاننا بعد ما اتخرجنا نسينا كل شي


----------



## يونس فاخر (11 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم مصطفى البرواري على المرور العطر


----------



## دلير عبيد (13 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي 
عاشت ايدك


----------



## tariqsamer (13 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الكاشف (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## مصطفى الكاشف (14 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## محمد الاملي (14 أغسطس 2008)

*تحليل القوى*

_تنحصر اتجاهات القوى بثلاث:_
_1-قوى باتجاه المحور (x )_
_2-قوى باتجاه المحور(y )_
_3-قوى بزوايا مختلفة_
_هذا التقسيم معتمد فيما اذا كانت المحاور المعتمدة ذات اتجاهين;واما اذا كانت المحاور المعتمدة ذات ثلاث اجاهات فيضاف على التقسيم اعلاه قوى باتجاه المحور (z ) ولكل قوة من القوى المذكورة محصلة خاصة بها_


----------



## صمت البحر (14 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير ورحم الله والديك


----------



## ليث العراقي (14 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## moroooooo (14 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## يونس فاخر (15 أغسطس 2008)

وعاشت يداك اخي دلير
شكرا للاخ طارق سامر
شكرا للاخ مصطفى الكاشف
كلامك صحيح وشكرا لك اخي محمد الاملي
شكرا للاخ صمت البحر
جزاك الله خيرا اخي ليث العراقي
شكرا للاخ موررررررروووووو
الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## نواف الخان (19 أغسطس 2008)

*Hvac*

Please we want a lacture on Building services.​


----------



## يونس فاخر (20 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ نواف المحترم :
اعتذر عن تلبية طلبك لأنه ليس من اختصاصي 
تقبل اعتذاري وتحياتي


----------



## مهندسة سومة (23 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## الـــجـــوكـــر (25 أغسطس 2008)

الأستاذ يونس ... طبعا أتعبناك بطلباتنا .... بس عندي طلب اخير
أذا ممكن شرح للسينترويد و المومنت اوف انيرشيا و طريقة حل مسائلهما حتى و لو شرح بسيط تعملو انتة و ترفعوا للموقع .... المشكلة هناك اكثر من طريقة للحل ... و استاذنا يستخدم طريقة Qy=x.DA , Qx=y.DA وهي طريقة لا استطيع فهمها و خاصة في مسائل ايجاد السنترويد للقوس الدائري و مسائل انصاف او ارباع الدوائر ... ارجوا المساعدة يا استاذ يونس و اكون شاكر لك


----------



## عازف الناي (25 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. الى الأخ العزيز يونس فاخر. بارك الله فيك وبما تقدمه من خدمة عامة لجميع الكفائات العلمية سواءكانت اساتذة أم طلبة جامعات ومعاهد.وفقكم الله لفعل الخير


----------



## حسام محمد حسين (27 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الى الاستاذ المهندس العزيز يونس بارك الله في سعيك ومشكور على المجهود الكبير الذي تبذله في نشر العلم والمعرفة 
نرجوا منك اكمال هذا المعروف باكمال سلسلة الدروس لمادة الداينمك لانها جدا مهمة ولكم جزيل الشكر 
المهندس حسام محمد 
جامعة النهرين 
العراق


----------



## ايهاب الصغير (29 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أسد بابل (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا أستاذنا الكريم ورايدين بعد اكثر


----------



## Eng.ammar (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## علي عبار (6 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلاً يا أستاذ يونس أنا علي من بغداد وعنواني aliuot***********


----------



## رنا نور (7 سبتمبر 2008)

Iso 3183-/1,2,3 
يرجى من لديه الستاندرات


----------



## علاء محسن علي (7 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رعد رجب (8 سبتمبر 2008)

اللهم زده علما


----------



## مصطفى البرواري (8 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذة القنبلة يا استاذ يونس و لكن بالله عليك استاذ,هلا كملت جميلك وا تحصل لنا على محاضرات مواد اخرى مثل التكييف والتبريد ,ميكانيك الموئع,الاحترق,power ,و ياريت لو تكون بالعربي
و لك كل الشكر الجزيل يا استاذنا العزيز.


----------



## هانيادين (8 سبتمبر 2008)

عشرة فصول من الميكانيك الهندسي
اخي العزيز الملفات لهذا الموضوع (عشرة فصول من الميكانيك الهندسي) بعد فتح الضغط تكون بأمتداد دوكس وهي لاتنفتح عندي بالورد 2003 ممكن تخبرني بأي برنامج استطيع فتحها ولك منا صالح الدعاء


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (12 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك و يكرمك و الله انت عملت خير كبير


----------



## حمدي الزعيم (12 سبتمبر 2008)

الملفات ذات التردد docx تفتح ب Office 2007 و اي خدمة


----------



## المساعدي (12 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكر الاستاذ


----------



## اسلام عمار (17 سبتمبر 2008)

very good man


----------



## يونس فاخر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكر الاخوة الاعزاء على ردودهم الجميلة :
المهندسة سومة : جزاك الله خيرا اكثر
عازف الناي 
حسام محمد حسين : دروس الداينمك موجودة ضمن المحاضرات
ايهاب الصغير 
اسد بابل
عمار الخرساني
علي عبار :
رنا نور : اعتذر لك لعدم وجود الستاندرات المطلوبة
علاء محسن
رعد رجب
مصطفى البرواري: مع اعتذاري عن طلبك اخي العزيز 
هانيادين : المحاضرات تفتح مع الاوفس 2007 مع الشكر
حمدي الزعيم : شكرا مرتين ، الاول على الرد الجميل والثاني على ايضاحك الصحيح
المساعدي
اسلام عمار
مع خالص شكري وتقديري للجميع والله يوفق الجميع


----------



## يونس فاخر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الـــجـــوكـــر قال:


> الأستاذ يونس ... طبعا أتعبناك بطلباتنا .... بس عندي طلب اخير
> أذا ممكن شرح للسينترويد و المومنت اوف انيرشيا و طريقة حل مسائلهما حتى و لو شرح بسيط تعملو انتة و ترفعوا للموقع .... المشكلة هناك اكثر من طريقة للحل ... و استاذنا يستخدم طريقة Qy=x.da , Qx=y.da وهي طريقة لا استطيع فهمها و خاصة في مسائل ايجاد السنترويد للقوس الدائري و مسائل انصاف او ارباع الدوائر ... ارجوا المساعدة يا استاذ يونس و اكون شاكر لك


اخي العزيز الجوكر : ماكو تعب ان شاءالله ، وطلباتك مجابة بأذنه تعالى خلال الفترة القادمة وشكرا على ردك العطر


----------



## يونس فاخر (19 سبتمبر 2008)

اخي الجوكر : بأمكانك زيارة الموقع الموجود على الرابط التالي لتلبية جزء من طلبك 

http://www.efunda.com/math/areas/Common_Geometric_Shapes_Index.cfm
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## موجه البحر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## يونس فاخر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

كل الهلا فيك موجه البحر


----------



## ادور (21 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر كتير لكم ولكم كل التقدم


----------



## يونس فاخر (22 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي ادور


----------



## elmalwany (23 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم اللة خير بصراحة الظاهر ان موقع الرفع محجوب وحتى المحاضرات التى بلالمنتدى ملفات غير واضحة


----------



## ابو الاس (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر لك اخي الكريم
ويعطيك الف عافية
مجهود عظيم ورائع
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## هم العراق (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## هم العراق (24 سبتمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر استاذ يونس وممنون لك على هذا المجود الرائع


----------



## ابن عباد (26 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي فاخر
انا مهندس ميكانيكي ارجو منكم المساعدة
طلب مني تركيب batch plant وانا فكرتي بها بسيطة
ارجو منكم مدي ولو بقليل من المعلومات والتي من الممكن تساعدني في عملية التركيب
وشكرا


----------



## يونس فاخر (27 سبتمبر 2008)

اشكر الاخوة elmaleany ، ابو ألاس، هم العراق على الردود الجميلة


----------



## يونس فاخر (27 سبتمبر 2008)

ابن عباد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي فاخر
> انا مهندس ميكانيكي ارجو منكم المساعدة
> طلب مني تركيب batch plant وانا فكرتي بها بسيطة
> ...


وعليكم السلام اخي ابن عباد المحترم
منظومات الدفع الميكانيكي batch plante فيها انواع كثيرة جدا منها مايستخدم في اعمال الصب الانشائي (الخرسانة ) ومنها مايستخدم في حقن السوائل وبعضها الاخر يستخدم في دفع وحقن حبيبات البوليمر في قوالب انتاج المواسير والشفتات ، كما ان بعض منظومات الدفع تستخدم في دفع عجينة الالمنيوم في انتاج المقاطع بطريقة البثق المباشر
ارجو توضيح نوع المنظومة التي لديك لكي استطيع اجابتك بشكل واضح وعملي 
تقبل تحياتي وسلامي وانا في الخدمة دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## abc-ahmed (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*ارفع رأسك أنت عراقي*

السلام عليكم أستاذ
بارك الله فيك وكل العراقيين 
اخوكم
أستاذ أحمد من العراق


----------



## يونس فاخر (29 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك اخي الاستاذ احمد


----------



## مجيد الانباري (30 سبتمبر 2008)

الاستاذ العزيز يونس كل عام وانت بالف خير وجميع اعضاء منتدانا الرائع .. ارجوا مساعدتي اذا امكن في الحصول على محاضرات مع المسائل في مادة الستاتيك ( الميكانيك الهندسي ) اذا امكن وياريت يكون بامتداد pdf واكون شاكرا لفضلك وكل عام وجميع المشرفين بخير وسلاماااااااا ياعراق اخوكم المهندس مجيد الانباري


----------



## يونس فاخر (30 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ مجيد الانباري 
كل عام وانت بألف خير
المحاضرات مع المسائل المحلولة ستجدها في الصفحة الاولى من هذا الموضوع وحسب طلبك
تحياتي


----------



## مجيد الانباري (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكراااااااا*

اشكرك استاذنا الغالي ولو المحاضرات ماطلت معي يمكن الرابط مو شغال على العموم اني اشكرك على التعاون وهذه *****ي اذا استطعت ترسله عليه[email protected]


----------



## يونس فاخر (30 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ مجيد الانباري المحترم
لقد قمت بتجريب كافة الروابط في هذا الموضوع وكانت كلها فعالة والحمد لله ، اذ ان كافة المحاضرات مرفوعة على موقع الرفع fineupload وعند النقر على الرابط يظهر لك موقع الرفع وتنظره قليلا حتى يكتمل العداد التنازلي ثم تبدأ بالتحميل الاعتيادي .
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## يونس فاخر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

هنا كتيب يحتوي على مسائل محلولة في الميكانيكا ، لعل الجميع يستفيد منه ، حيث يعتبر تطبيق على أغلب المحاضرات من اعداد الاستاذ خلف بن مطلق الجميلي 
جزاه الله خيرا ، على الرابط التالي :
http://www.phys4arab.net/vb/dawra/book.zip


----------



## inspiron (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكر الاستاذ المهندس يونس فاخر لخدماته الرائعة بنشر المحاضرات الهندسية والتي اعتبرها بجد مفيدة للطلاب والمهندسين


----------



## محمدحسكل (6 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطييييك العافية وشكرا


----------



## حسن الأديب (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم والله عمل رائع


----------



## يونس فاخر (9 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكر اخوتي inspiron ، محمد حسكل وحسن الاديب على مرورهم العطر ، وفقكم الله


----------



## YSF1 (13 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه استاذي


----------



## مريم هاشم (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يااستاذي العزيز اتمنا الموفقيه لك


----------



## مهنددس زياد (15 أكتوبر 2008)

عاشت ايدك اخي المهندس العزيز وان شاء الله يزيدك من العلم والعقل ما تنفع به نفسك واخوتك


----------



## NAK (15 أكتوبر 2008)

Thanks for your great effort


----------



## يونس فاخر (16 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخوة والاخوات :
YSF1 : الله يعطيك الف عافية
مريم هاشم : وجزاك الف خير ووفقك الرحمن
مهندس زياد : وعاشت ايدك ، وبالموفقية ان شاء الله 
NAK : more thanks for your passing by
الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## مدمر الكواكب (18 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يونس فاخر (18 أكتوبر 2008)

وجزاكم الله خيرا اخي يا ( كوكب بين الكواكب )


----------



## gomana (19 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم استاذ يونس فاخر بصراحة اني حابة استفيد من محاضرات الستاتيك بس بصراحة لا استطيع تحميل اي شيء من هذا الموقع يعني اذا متصير زحمة استاذ يونس ممكن تحميلها على غير موقع وشكرا لك مقدما ...


----------



## يونس فاخر (21 أكتوبر 2008)

المحاضرات ياأخت جمانة كثيرة وحجمها كبير وان عملية التحميل على موقع آخر صعبة جدا ، ولغرض مساعدتك في طريقة الحصول على المحاضرات ارسلت لك رسالة خاصة ستجديها في رسائلك الخاصة في هذا الملتقى
تقبلي تحياتي


----------



## احمد زفت (23 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة اشكركم جدآ علي هذا المجهود الراتع واتمني لكم التوفيق 
ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول علي برنامج يوضح لي (تصمييم المضخات) ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## YSF1 (25 أكتوبر 2008)

عفوا الاستاذ يونس

ودي اسالك - طبعا جميع الملفات شغاله و المعلومات قيمه جدا

لكن هل قمت بحل مسائل كتاب

Mechanics Of Materials
R.C. Hibbeler

لاني حاليا ادرس هالكتاب في احد الجامعات البريطانية - او اذا كان في حل لمسائل الكتاب
بشكل سلس - لاني ماني مستوعب على المحاضر للاسف و طريقته . و عموما انا راح اراجع
المسائل الي وضعتها حاليا .


----------



## يونس فاخر (25 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي احمد زفت : شكرا على مرورك العطر ، وسأحاول ان شاءالله في تلبية طلبك


----------



## يونس فاخر (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ YSF1 شكرا على مرورك العطر ، اما فيما يخص طلبك في حل المسائل اليك الرابط التالي :

http://mihd.net/jqvgsd


----------



## YSF1 (27 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافيه استاذي و الحين يبيلي اشرح حق روحي و الله يعين والله ناسي
كل الاساسيات الله يسهل يارب يبيلي شرح فيديو هههه .. اشكرك من كل قلبي استاذي


----------



## يونس فاخر (27 أكتوبر 2008)

تتدلل اخي الكريم Ysf1


----------



## sultaan (29 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخي الاستاد علي هده المعلومات المفيده
الصراحه هدا اول مشاركه لي في هدا المنتدي القيم ولي شجعني اكتر الاخ الاستاد يونس


----------



## يونس فاخر (30 أكتوبر 2008)

كل الهلا بيك اخي سلطان ، وان شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظن الجميع ، شرفني مروركم الكريم


----------



## sultaan (30 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخي الاستاد 
انا مو مهندس ولاكن اعمل علي برامج التصميم الثلاتي الابعاد لاكني اعشق الهندسه وبسبب ضروف خاصه ما استطعت الدراسه
اخي الكريم يونس 
القصه ومافيها اني اعمل في شركه تصنع مكينات لعمل هيكل الايطارات مال السيارات الرنج
في قسم المخازن اورد وادخل بضائع 
بعد معرفتهم بخبرتي في التصميم التلاتي الابعاد ومعرفتي ببرامج رسم متل اوتوكد وايفنتور
طرحو علي العمل في قسم الهندسه كمبتدء للرسم يعني بس ارسم حاليا لاني ما اعرف غيره
لاكن المشكله هيه انه اكو مصتلحات انا مو فاهمها متل الرموز اعطوني بعض الكورسات بالاوتو كاد يعني صرت اعرف اكتر الحمد الله
اخي يونس شنو احتاج حتي اطور نفسي وهل ممكن اني اصبح دو خبره بهدا المجال قصدي الهندسه بدون دخول الكليات او الجامعات وهل اكو كتب اتساعد في تعلم الهندسه الميكانيكيه باللغه العربيه
انواع الماكينات الي تصنع كابسات للنفايات النوويه مطارق للبايبات مقوي للبايبات اي الشد ماكنات صنع رنكات سياره ماكنات صنع غساات ومنشفات 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## يونس فاخر (30 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن تأخذ في البداية الكتب التي تتضمن الموضوعات التالية لكي تكون ذو خبرة كافية ، علما ان خريج كليات الهندسة بمختلف الاختصاصات لم ولن يكون مهندسا ناجحا مالم يدخل الى ساحة العمل الفعلي والممارسة العملية في ميدان العمل ، ولطالما توفرت لديك الخبرة ولو في حدها الادنى فأنت انسان ناجح ( وبالتأكيد افضل من مهندس فاشل ) واليك الموضوعات :
طرق التصنيع - هندسة الانتاج - طرق الانتاج - التصميم الميكانيكي البسيط - طرق تشكيل المعادن - الرسم ( الهندسي والصناعي ) - الميكانيك الهندسي - مقاومة المواد - وشيئا من علم المعادن - الحاسوب 
تقبل تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## رحيم الخاقاني (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكر الله سعيكم
احتاج كتاب 
vector mechanics for engineers dynamics 
by Beer
او اي مؤلف اخر
ان امكن رابط له فانا وجدت الكثير من الراوبط ولكن جميعها للحلول وليس لاصل الكتاب
انتظر ردكم


----------



## الروشو (31 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ارجوا ان تفيدونا بدروس في الانشاء الميكانيكي وارجوا ان تكون الدروس بالعربية 
خاصة دروس في نقل الحركة و كذلك التوجيه في الدوران
و لكم منا كل الشكر


----------



## eng_momo (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا على مجهودك الرائع*

شكرا ليك ياخى انا فى السنه الثالثه يعنى سنه تانيه المحاضرات جميله جدا وشكرا على المجهود ممكن لو عندك نوتس عن الbucklingاى حاجه عنه (structure If You Can ) واخيرا جزاك الله خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد عبدلله (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رائد عمار (3 نوفمبر 2008)

_مشكورين يااستاذ على هذه المحاظرات القيمة_


----------



## يونس فاخر (3 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ الروشو : شكرا على المرور الكريم ، بأمكانك ان تطلع على الموضوع من خلال هذا المنتدى ففيه الكثير الكثير مايلبي طلبك 
الاخ المهندس ميم : شكرا على المرور الكريم ، طلبك موجود في اي موضوع يخص مقاومة المواد أو التصميم الميكانيكي 
الاخوان محمد عبدالله و رائد عمار : شكرا على مروركما العطر


----------



## sultaan (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا كثيرا اخي الاستاد يونس وبارك الله بيك 
اخي يونس هل من الممكن الحصول علي كتب المقررات التي تدرس في الجامعات العربيه 
الصراحه اني دورت بشكل مستمر في النت وبدون فائده ياريت اتساعدني في هدا الامر ولك جزيل الشكر 
اقتراح اخي الاستاد ممكن اتسويلنا دورات ومحاضرات مرئيه عن الهندسه الميكانيكيه او عن طريق الهوت ميل او البالتولك او ****** واعرف انه موضوع صعب ومكلف لاكن انشاء الله اني اساهم في بعض تكاليفه ان اردت لانه العلم ليس لهو ثمن والله المستعان
اخوك سلطان طالب علم


----------



## شاركس (5 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر
وجزاك الله خير على ما قدمته


----------



## م محمدفيصل (5 نوفمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم اخوتى فى الله*
*نأسف للمقاطعة*
*لقد تم الانتهاء من موقع *


*رسول الله* *صلى الله عليه وسلم*​
*أنشر الموقع للعالم *​
*حتى تكون قد بلّغت.*​
​
​
​
*www.rasoulallah.net*​
​
​
 This is the Site that will describe our Beloved Prophet (SAW).... Please see it, learn from it and distribute to as many as U can!​
​ 

استحلفك بأعظم محبوب لديك وهو الله 
الرحمن الرحيم أن ترسل​
 هذه الرسالة لكل من عندك حتى لو 
كنت انا منهم​




اللهم يا عزيز 
يا جبار اجعل قلوبنا تخشع من تقواك واجعل عيوننا تدمع من خشياك واجعلنا يا رب من 
أهل التقوى وأهل المغفرة​ 

​ 

​ 

يا رب الذي يرسل هذا الدعاء اجعله مع حبيبك ورسولك​(منقول)​


----------



## رهيب سعيد قائد (6 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## AbouMostafa (7 نوفمبر 2008)

احييك يا دكتور يونس على مجهودك الرائع وأرجو أن يكون فى ميزان حسناتك وان يزيدك من فضله وعلمه ونشكرك على تواضعك


----------



## يونس فاخر (7 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ سلطان : من الصعب علي اقامة دروس ومحاضرات على النت مباشرة بسبب ظروف الاتصال غير الملائمة للموضوع ، لم ولن افكر بموضوع التكاليف 
الاخ شاركس : بارك الله فيك وشكرا على مرورك الكريم
الاخ م محمد فيصل : اشكرك جدا على مرورك العطر ، واشكرك على مقاطعتك ذات الثواب العظيم
الاخ رهيب : وجزاك الله كل الخير
الاخ ابو مصطفى : جزاك الله خير الجزاء ، الله يحفظك ويرعاك ( وبالمناسبة انا لست متواضعا ولكني خادم لكل من تكون خدمتي له تقربني الى الله سبحانه )


----------



## sultaan (10 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا علي ردك يا استاد الفاضل يونس
مو القصد اي نوع من الاهانه صدقني اخي الفاضل انما التشجيع والله
لاني طالب علم احب اتعلم واعلم و انه هده الامور تتطلب جهود كبيره
علي العموم مشكور استادي الفاضل ووفقك الله علي جهودك الطيبه
اخوك سلطان


----------



## احمد عبدالله سليم (11 نوفمبر 2008)

زادك الله علماً واحييك على مجهودك الجبار


----------



## ysfphoto (11 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم


شكرا لك[font=&quot]
[/font]​


----------



## YSF1 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

استاذي الكريم يونس فاخر - انا صراحه مستمر باخذ بالاستفاده منك دوما 

سؤال او هو بالاحرى طلب (اذا كان ممكن او يسمح فيه) - لدي بعض اتمنى شرحها بشكل سلس لمسائل في
[FONT=&quot]
Axial loading
&
[/FONT] Thermal Stress


[FONT=&quot]اذا امكن سوف ارفع لك الاسئله استاذي


مع الشكر الجزيل[/FONT]


----------



## يونس فاخر (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ سلطان : لقد كنت قاصدا في كلامي صعوبة الاتصال ، كما اني لم يدر بخلدي انني تعرضت الى اي اهانة من حضرتك وانت اكبر من ذلك ، وانت ستبقى اخي العزيز 
الاخ احمد عبدالله : هذا من لطف مشاعرك ، بارك الله فيك
الاخ ysfphoto : وعليكم السلام ، اشكرك على مرورك الكريم
الاخ YSF1 : وعليكم السلام ، الله يعين الجميع على فعل الخير ، ارسل اسئلتك على نفس الصفحة والله يقدرنه على حلها ، وبالخدمة


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا استاذ يونس انت استاذ متميز واللة يوفقك


----------



## يونس فاخر (14 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك اخي احمد


----------



## YSF1 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

استاذي الله يقويك ان شاء الله - و الاسئله مرفوعه وهناك اشياء اخرى لكن مابي اتعبك معاي
لاني صج ماني فاهم على المحاضر و الكل متشائم .


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*•.¸(¯`'•.¸, _________________ , .•'´¯) .•'´¯) 
(¯`'•.¸(¯`'•.¸««««««««««««»»»»»»»»»»»¸.•'´¯).•'´¯) 
--==>>>---> الايدي مشكورررررررررر ويسلم <---<<<==-- 
(_¸.•'´(_¸.•'´««««««««««««»»»»»»»»»»»`'•¸_)'•.¸_) 
(_¸.•'´(_¸.•'´¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯ `'•.¸_)`'•.¸_) 
¯`'•.¸(¯`'•.¸, _________________ , .•'´¯) .•'´¯) 
(¯`'•.¸(¯`'•.¸««««««««««««»»»»»»»»»»»¸.•'´¯).•'´¯) 
--==>>>---> مشكورررررررررر ويسلمو <---<<<==-- 
(_¸.•'´(_¸.•'´««««««««««««»»»»»»»»»»»`'•¸_)'•.¸_) 
(_¸.•'´(_¸.•'´¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯ `'•.¸_)`'•.¸_) 
¯`'•.¸(¯`'•.¸, _________________ , .•'´¯) .•'´¯) 
(¯`'•.¸(¯`'•.¸««««««««««««»»»»»»»»»»»¸.•'´¯).•'´¯) 
--==>>>---> مشكورررررررررر ويسلمو -<<<==-- 
(_¸.•'´(_¸.•'´««««««««««««»»»»»»»»»»»`'•¸_) .•'´¯) 

*


----------



## أمير البحر (24 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور حبيب قلبي


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (24 نوفمبر 2008)

استاذي الكريم
الروابط لاتعمل الان
فهلا تكرمت بإعادة ارسالها
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس الواسطي (26 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى الرائع والمفيد 
في البداية احب ان اسلم واحي كافة الاعضاء والمشرفين وخاصة الاستاذ يونس شكري

استاذي العزيز انا طالب في الكلية التقنية - بغداد ارجو منك ان ترفدني بمواضيع ومحاضرات الميكانيك الهندسي 
كونني في حاجة جدا اليها وانا اعتقد ان المصدر الذي ندرسه هو الميريام 

وارجو منك ان توضح لي اساليب الدراسة وطرقها واساسيات الميكانيك وفنون الحلول
ارجو ارسال الروابط بصورة جيدة 
ارجو الرد بأسرع وقت 

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى وحقق الله أمانيك


----------



## المهندس الواسطي (26 نوفمبر 2008)

عفوا الاستاذ يونس فاخـــــــــــــــــــــــر 
أعتذر


----------



## tarek0012003 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

اريد حلول لمسائل ديناميكا كتاب مريام او محاضرات فى ديناميكا


----------



## سمعان79 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاكمالله خيرا علي ماافدتونا


----------



## صبحي خليل سمو (29 نوفمبر 2008)

حاولت جاهدا ان افتح الملفات دون جدوى هل لك استاذنا ان تدلني على طريقة اخرى لفتح هذه الدروس وشكرا


----------



## يونس فاخر (29 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ AHMAD-1976 : شكرا على لطف مشاعرك والله يوفقك
الاخ YSF1 : استلمت المسائل وجاري حلها وستصلك النتائج في الايام القليلة القادمة بأذن الله 
الاخ امير البحر: شكرا لك على المرور الجميل
الاخ ابو عبدالله محمد والاخ صبحي خليل : المحاضرات مرفوعة على مركز الرفع fineupload وهذا المركز متوقف حاليا ونحن واياكم بأنتظار تفعيله واذا لم يتم تفعيله سأقوم بمشيئة الرحمن برفعها على روابط اخرى 
الاخ المهندس الواسطي : حياك الله وانت في احضان اكفأ اساتذة الهندسة في الكلية التقنية ومنهم الاستاذ الدكتور منير والاستاذ الدكتور كمال والاستاذ الدكتور احمد علاء الدين والاستاذ رائد ، وكل اساتذة الكلية التقنية اكن لهم احتراما خاصا ومعزة ومحبة في القلب ، تحياتي لك ولجميع اساتذة الكلية
الاخ tarek0012003 : تتدلل اخي العزيز سنلبي طلبك ان شاءالله
الاخ سمعان : وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسامه موصللي (3 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
الاستاذ فاخر...
تحية من الله عليك وسلام...
روابط محاضرات الستاتك لا تعمل... فأرجو من حضرتك عملرابط جديد لتلك المحاضرات...
انيمحتاج الان لمحاضرات العزم {Moment}...
فأرجو منك تلبية طلبي
مع جزيل شكري وفائق احترامي


----------



## samy_abdalla2000 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الملتقى الفريزه


----------



## علي علوان (9 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم استاذ يونس انا طالب مرحلة اولى قسم مدني في كلية الهندسة جامعة النهرين 
ارجوك ارجوك ارجوك استاذ ان ترفع المحاضرات على موقع الرابيد شير او الفور شير لان استاذ جداً محتاج الى هذه المحاضرات واني اواجه صعوبة في مادة الميكانيك الهندسي والموقع اللي رافع فيه المحاضرات لا تفتحة الحاسبة اللي عندي فأرجوك استاذ ان ترفع المحاضرات على الرابيد او الفور شير
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير .


----------



## السعيد الهوارى (11 ديسمبر 2008)

للأسف الشديد أخى الفاضل جميع هذه الروابط لا تعمل تنرجو من حضرتكم تحميل هذه المحاضرات القيمة والمهمة على الرابيد شير وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م شريفة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

أستاذي الكريم يونس فاخر
مع أنني متخرجة من الجامعة منذ أكثر من 7 سنوات إلا أن محاضراتك رائعة وبالعكس ذكرتني بأشياء كانت قد أصبحت في كتاب النسيان ...
جزاك الله ألف خير على مجهودك الرائع وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## علي علوان (15 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ممكن اي شخص حمل المحاضرات وبعد اذن الاستاذ يونس ان يضعها عاى الرابيد او الفور شير لاني محتاجها ضروري ويمكن الاستاذ يونس مشغول لذلك ارجو من اي مهندس حمل هذه المحاضرات ان يضعها على رابط اخر والافضل الرابيد او الفورشير ................... ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير اخوكم من العراق


----------



## enggg.mahmoud (17 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الخفاجي2 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخوة في المنتدى السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يرجى قبولي صديق جديد لكم في المنتدى


----------



## tarek0012003 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم الى يونس فاخر الرجاء منك ان نعطنى مسائل محلوله فى ديناميكا ومحاضرات


----------



## يونس فاخر (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*اليكم المحاضرات بعد التحديث عليها وتغيير الروابط*

*محاضرات في الميكانيك الهندسي*​

*( بعد التعديل والاضافة)*​


*يسرني ان اضع بين ايدي طلبة الكليات الهندسية والمعاهد التقنية الاعزاء محاضرات في مادة الميكانيك الهندسي*​



*المحاضرة الاولى :*
*علم السكون : تحليل القوة بأتجاهين ... مع امثلة اثرائية محلولة من قبلي .*
*يمكنكم تحميل المحاضرة على الرابط التالي :*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?jznrytkmflz*​



*المحاضرة الثانية :*
*تحليل القوى الفراغية ( ثلاثية الابعاد ) ، تتضمن امثلة محلولة .*
*حجم الملف : 2.09 ميكا*
*المصدر : كتاب الميكانيك الهندسي لمؤلفه : ميريام ، الطبعة الثانية التي يتم تدريسها حاليا في الكليات الهندسية ، محلولة من قبلي .*
*على الرابط التالي : *​


*http://www.mediafire.com/?3gcdmnk5yyz*​





*المحاضرة الثالثة :*
*محصلة القوى المستوية الملتقية مع امثلة محلولة *
*على الرابط التالي :*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?wmagmjkv5yi*​





*المحاضرة الرابعة :*
*عزم القوة Moment of a force مع امثلة محلولة*
*على الرابط التالي :*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?mjyihlty2mh*​





*المحاضرة الخامسة :*
*الازدواج Couple*
*على الرابط التالي :*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?tjm2nmmyzn4*​






*المحاضرة السادسة *
*محصلة القوى غير الملتقية *
*على الرابط التالي :*​


*http://www.mediafire.com/?zorjkyozdtj*​





*المحاضرة السابعة:*
*مخطط الجسم الحر Free Body Diagram *
*على الرابط التالي :*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?j1vzgnmdm2m*​







*المحاضرة الثامنة *
*الاتزان*
*Equilibrium*
*على الرابط التالي *
*http://www.mediafire.com/?rmlot1b1yzb*​





*المحاضرة التاسعة *
*الاحتكاك*
*Friction*
*على الرابط التالي :*​


*http://www.mediafire.com/?hkjzzwzywky*​





*امثلة اخرى محلولة *
*تحليل القوة والعزم الفراغية ( ثلاثية الابعاد ) *
*مصدر الاسئلة كتاب الميكانيك الهندسي لمؤلفه هكدن ( HIDGON )*
*على الرابط التالي :*​


*http://www.mediafire.com/?zjyja4nidwd*​




*عشرة فصول مهمة في الميكانيك الهندسي :*
*اليكم الرابط التالي لتحميل عشرة فصول مهمة من الميكانيك الهندسي منقول من احد المواقع ذات العلاقة بالاختصاص ... نأمل استفادتكم منها :*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?zzvnzndjiyz*​




*كل المحاضرات اعلاه في ملف واحد موجود على الرابط التالي:*​

http://www.mediafire.com/?immma1wwzmw​


----------



## يونس فاخر (18 ديسمبر 2008)

المحاضرات كاملة على رابط الربد شير التالي حسب رغبتكم وتتدللون اخواني 

http://rapidshare.com/files/1745281...604___1605___1610___1603___1575___1606__.html


----------



## علي علوان (20 ديسمبر 2008)

استاذ يونس ما اعرف شلون اشكرك لان كلش استفاديت من المحاضرات وان شاء الله يارب يوفقك بكل مشاريع المستقبلية
وممكن طلب ثاني اذا ممكن تنزل محاضرات حول كيفية رسم الشير والمومنت 
وشكرا جزيلا مرة ثانية على استقبالك طلبنا وانزال المحضرات على موقع ثاني


----------



## tarek0012003 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*الرجاء منكم اعطائى محاضرات فى ديناميكا عامه*

الرجاء منكم اعطائى محاضرات فى ديناميكا عامه ومسائل محلولة


----------



## يونس فاخر (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*محاضرات في الداينمكس*

الاخ طارق المحترم 
السلام عليكم
الرابط التالي فيه محاضرات داينمكس ان شاء الله يكون مفيد :

http://www.mediafire.com/?gymgzwtnywd

تقبل تحياتي​


----------



## حازم ريسان (28 ديسمبر 2008)

استاذي العزيز يونس فاخر
انا احد طلبتك في قسم الميكانيك هل استطيع الحصول على كتاب الرسم الصناعي
محمل على فلاش اوقرص اورام
مع خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## حازم ريسان (2 يناير 2009)

استاذي العزيز....
الاستاذ يونس فاخر عودة...
استاذي ابث اليك خالص شكري وتقديري واحترامي... وامتناني......
فانت تثبت بافعالك هذه مع بقية اساتذتي الكرام انكم نذرتم انفسكم للعلم والمعرفة خدمة للعلم وطالبيه
والله هذه ليست مجاملة وليس تملقا" انما هو كلام اقوله بحق اساتذتي اينما ذهبت
فالتقاليد العلمية في قسم الميكانيك باقية منذ زمن طويل...........................
تقديري الى اساتذتي( د.لطيف, استاذ اياد ,استاذ سعد, استاذ كريم , استاذ غسان , استاذ احمد ود. نجاح)


----------



## مهنديان (2 يناير 2009)

فلم يوضح عمل التورباين الغازي وطريقة تجميعه ارجو ان يفيدكم 
لا تنسوني في دعائكم
اخوكم 
مهند الخزرجي
http://rapidshare.com/files/178964589/gtf.avi


----------



## احمد السومري (3 يناير 2009)

استاذي العزيز الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## tarek0012003 (4 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد حلول كتاب مريام جزء ديناميكا


----------



## احمد السومري (4 يناير 2009)

استاذي الفاضل اريد محاضرات عن مركز المساحه ومركز الثقل مع فائق شكري واحترامي
ملاحظه طريقتك جدا رائعه في طرح المواضيع


----------



## fmharfoush (5 يناير 2009)

اعزنا الله بكم وبهممكم


----------



## السعيد الهوارى (7 يناير 2009)

أخى الفاضل الأستاذ يونس فاخر جزاكم الله خيرا على ماتقدمونه للمنتدى وجعله الله عز وجل فى ميزان حسانتك اللهم أمين .أرجوك أخى الفاضل أعطاءنا كتاب فى الديناميكا مع مسائله المحلولة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## YSF1 (7 يناير 2009)

كل الشكر استاذي يونس على جهدك ..


----------



## رباح فارس (10 يناير 2009)

يونس فاخر قال:


> المحاضرة الثالثة :
> عزم القوة Moments Of The Force مع امثلة محلولة على الرابط التالي :
> http://www.fineupload.com/download/ee9941028/mech3.pdf


 الاخ يونس فاخر 
شكرا لك على هذه المحاضرات ولكن الروابط لا تفتح مع خالص تحياتي لك


----------



## خالد بن عمر (20 يناير 2009)

mmmmmeeeeerrrrrccccciiiiiiii


----------



## يونس فاخر (22 يناير 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء 
ارجو منكم مراجعة الروابط الموجودة في الصفحة 12 من هذا الموضوع رقم المشاركة 173 فقد تم تغيير الروابط جميعها مع تعديل المحاضرات .
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## ليث الشيباني (28 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## معتز المهندس (28 يناير 2009)

الاخ العزيز يونس ارجو بتزويدي بمحاضرات اواي شي يخص مادة انتقال الحرارة(heat transfer )ارجو ذلك مع الشكر والتقدير​


----------



## tarek0012003 (29 يناير 2009)

اريد محاضرات فى تصادم مباشر وغير مباشر


----------



## يونس فاخر (2 فبراير 2009)

الاخ الشيباني :شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك
الاخوان معتز المهندس وطارق : اعتذر عن تلبية طلبكما مع شكري على مروركما الكريم


----------



## احمد السومري (4 فبراير 2009)

<P><FONT color=red>اسناذي العزيز اين بقية مواضيع الميكانيك الهندسي الستاتيك مركز المساحه,مركز الثقل و عزم القصور الذاتي حيث انه مواضيع مهمه و انا محتاج لها في دراستي حيث ان اسلوبكم رائع</FONT><FONT color=red>  وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم</FONT></P>


----------



## يونس فاخر (11 فبراير 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء : بارك الله فيكم على المرور العطر والكلمات الطيبة ، وسأطرح في القريب العاجل محاضرات عن مركز الثقل وعزم القصور الذاتي 
وتتدللون


----------



## صائب العربي (13 فبراير 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## نور بغداد (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اني مشتركة جديدة بهذا المنتدى ارجو ان تقبلوني صديقة الكم وشكرا


----------



## نور بغداد (20 فبراير 2009)

بلييييييييز ساعدوني اني طالبة مرحلة اولى بالهندسة المدني ودا الاقي صعوبة بمادة الميكانيك واتمنى احصل على محاضرات في الميكانيك وتكون ستاتك وداينمك


----------



## مجيد الانباري (22 فبراير 2009)

*محاضرات بالميكانيك الهندسي*

:15:الى نور بغداد وكل من يبحث عن محاضرات في الميكانيك الهندسي لكم هذه المواضيع في (static ) و(equilibrium) و (dynamics) بامتداد pdf مع تحياتي بالموفقيه .. المهندس مجيد الانباري


----------



## Amrramadaneg (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندس


----------



## نور بغداد (19 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااا جزيييلااا مجيد الانباري


----------



## نور بغداد (20 مارس 2009)

<P>استاذي العزيز يونس فاخر  اذا ممكن محاظرات مال هاي المواضيع </P>
<P align=center>center of gravity,center of mass and centroid</P>
<P align=center>structure analysis</P>
<P align=center>moment of inertia</P>
<P align=center>واذا ممكن الحلول مال اسئلة التابعة لهاي المواضيع الموجودة بكتاب </P>
<P align=center>engineering mechanics statistcs </P>
<P align=center>للمؤلف</P>
<P align=center>R.C.Hebbeler</P>


----------



## نور بغداد (20 مارس 2009)

استاذي العزيز يونس فاخر; اذا ممكن محاظرات مال هاي المواضيع 
center of gravity,center of mass and centroid
<structure analysis>
<moment of inertia>
واذا ممكن الحلول مال اسئلة;التابعة لهاي المواضيع الموجودة بكتاب
<engineering mechanics statistcs >
للمؤلف
R.C.Hebbeler


----------



## احمدعباس79 (10 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك لهذا المجهود الرائع لخدمة العلم


----------



## مجيد الانباري (10 مايو 2009)

اشكر جميع الاخوه الي مروا على هذا الموضوع وتقبلو تحيات اخوكم مجيد الانباري


----------



## م محمدفيصل (11 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير


----------



## عراق الجديد (14 يونيو 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
قال الامام علي {عليه السلام} :
{من علمني حرفا ملكني عبداً }

شكرا جزيلا لمن ساهم في ايصال هذا الملف الى الطلبة الاعزاء والشكر الخاص الى الاستاذ القدير الاستاذ 
>> يونس فاخر عودة <<
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناته
انه سميع مجيب [font=mcsshafas_unormal.][font=mcsshafas_unormal.]​
[/font][/font]


----------



## عبد البصير (13 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للمحاضرات الجيدة المهندس مهند


----------



## محمدحمود حمود (19 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم شباب


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (27 أكتوبر 2009)

اليكم اعزائى والى الأخ الفاضل يونس فاخر
موضوع فى غاية الروعة وشكرا جزيلا عليه
ونحيط حضراتكم علما بانه قد تم مراجعة الروابط والمشاركات وتعديلها نظرا لعدم تفعيلها فى بعض الصفح وكما اوضح المهندس يونس فى الصفحة 18 لكم خالص تحياتى
وهذا هو رابط الصفحة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94602-18.html​


----------



## أكويلاني (27 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه 

مره روعه المحاضرات

ما ادري يا استاذي ياليت تقدر تنزلنا محاضرات عن الميكنيكل ثيوري وشكرا لك


----------



## يونس فاخر (27 أكتوبر 2009)

اود وببالغ الاعتزاز والتقدير ان اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل الى الاخ العزيز المهندس عبدالناصر عجوة ( مشرفنا الورد ) على نقل الروابط النشطة الخاصة بالموضوع الى الصفحة الاولى منه ، لأنه استقرأ الفائدة المرجوة من الموضوع لطلبتنا الاعزاء في عموم وطننا العربي الغالي ، مبادرة حلوة منك اخي الحبيب ، بارك الله بجهدك المعطاء ووفقك وسدد خطاك لما فيه الخير والصواب ، لك مني الف تحية حب وتقدير.


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (28 أكتوبر 2009)

يونس فاخر قال:


> اود وببالغ الاعتزاز والتقدير ان اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل الى الاخ العزيز المهندس عبدالناصر عجوة ( مشرفنا الورد ) على نقل الروابط النشطة الخاصة بالموضوع الى الصفحة الاولى منه ، لأنه استقرأ الفائدة المرجوة من الموضوع لطلبتنا الاعزاء في عموم وطننا العربي الغالي ، مبادرة حلوة منك اخي الحبيب ، بارك الله بجهدك المعطاء ووفقك وسدد خطاك لما فيه الخير والصواب ، لك مني الف تحية حب وتقدير.


اشكرك استاذى مهندس يونس فاخر على مواضيعك الرائعة والمفيدة ولاتحرمنا من مثل ذلك واشكر حضورك بالملتقى وما فعلت ذلك الا لما رايته من مادة مفيدة جدا وليسهل على اخواننا الطلبة والطالبات على سهولة الوصول الى الموضوع وردا لجميل حضرتك
لك خالص تحياتى لشخصكم الكريم


----------



## المهندس عمار محمد (28 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك 
وشكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الحسن


----------



## احمد السومري (2 نوفمبر 2009)

استاذي العزبز اين محاضرات مركز الثقل و عزم القصور الذاتي انا بحاجه ماسه لها وفقكم الله[


----------



## candleinzdark (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك على هذه المحاضرات .... بتوفيق ان شاء الله*


----------



## محمد جواد كاظم (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا نتمنا لك الموفقية و المزيد من العطاء.


----------



## bassam alani (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله بيك ورحمله والديك وربي يوفقك اي والله على هل محاضرات الرهيبه
تدري استاذنه العزيز اني اسويت طبعت المحاضرات ونزلتها على قرص وزعتها على شعبتي وخطيه كلش كيفوا بيها
لانه الميكانيك عدنه مشكله ويرادلها متابعه ودراسه وان شاء الله نطمع بالمزيد من المحاضرات الخاصه بالمرحله الاولى المهم
اكرر شكي وتقديري لحضرتك وبارك الله بيك ياطيب


----------



## anoos87 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

توين


----------



## beem (7 يناير 2010)

اشلون احمل المواضيغ


----------



## beem (7 يناير 2010)

اشلون احمل المواضيعCOLOR="Yellow"][/COLOR]


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (7 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## الجريري2008 (9 يناير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## عبدو المختار (20 يناير 2010)

جزى الله السيد يونس فاخر على هذه الإضافات المتميزة
ونشكر كل من يساهم في استمرار هذا الموقع


----------



## Alsofiany (18 فبراير 2010)

*الرابط لايعمل*

اخي العزير الرابط التالي لا يمكن التحميل منه
ارجو لمن يعرف رابط اخر افادتنا
ومشكورين
المحاضرة الخامسة
الاتزان ( التوازن ) Equilibrium على الرابط التالي :
http://www.fineupload.com/DOWNLOAD/390b21014


----------



## mudharalaubedy (20 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز اتمنى أن ترفدنا بمحاضرات عن الأسابيع المتبقية من الاسبوع 11 ولغاية الاسبوع 30 فنحن اخوان مدرسين في المعاهد العراقية ونحتاج الى خبرتك الطيبة هذه مع تحياتي وانتظاري لجوابك الشافي حول هذا الطلب


----------



## mudharalaubedy (21 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخونه العزيز استاذ يونس ننتظر جوابك على سؤالنا مع تحياتي
ابو ملاك
مضر العبيدي


----------



## realsmart (29 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير سلمت يداك


----------



## الغريب2 (29 مارس 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## منذر فرحات (30 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم، 
كنت أبحث في الموقع عن "الميكانيك الهندسي" ووجدت مشاركاتكم،
أنا بصدد الانتهاء من تصميم برنامج في الميكانيك الهندسي باللغة العربية،
وذلك في الحالتين المستوية والفراغية ( محصلة جملة من القوى والعزوم والحمولات الموزعة بشكل خطي أو قطعي المؤثرة على العناصر الخطية والأقواس - مسقط الجملة على محور – المحصلة المركزية – تحليل الجملة على مجموعة من المحاور – ردود الأفعال وقوى الارتباط - القوى الداخلية – مركز ثقل الخط المركب – مركز ثقل السطح المركب ).
أود أن أسألكم هل هناك برامج عالمية في الميكانيك الهندسي.


----------



## طه حسين ابراهيم (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكورا اخى العزيز وجعله الله سبحانه وتعالى فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (13 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي العزيز


----------



## سيف المستقبل (14 يونيو 2010)

you are a graet man thanks


----------



## كريم محمد جاسم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

احتاج محاظرات في ميكانيك الموائع ( مادة الفلود) للثاني هندسة ميكانيك


----------



## Y_aliraqi (27 نوفمبر 2010)

يحفظك ربي يا غالي وعاشت ايدك على المحاضرات .. دعيتلك من كل قلبي


----------



## يوربيد (6 يناير 2011)

ممكن رابط محاضرة free body diagram


----------



## فرات الناصري (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي لك
واتمنى لك التوفيق
مع التقدير


----------



## fakhrysalib (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا على مجهودكم


----------



## الهاشمي11 (29 يناير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور يعطيك العافيه


----------



## غزوان11 (3 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور وجاري لتحميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل[


----------



## يونس فاخر (8 فبراير 2011)

اشكر كافة الاخوة والاخوات الذين مروا ع متصفحي في الميكانيك الهندسي واتمنى لهم الاستفادة من المحاضرات


----------



## عودة هادي (18 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:- الى جميع طلبة الكليات الهندسية / قسم الميكانيك والمعاهد التقنية 
اي طالب يريد المساعدة بتزويدة محاضرات وتمارين في الاختصاص المذكور نحن على اتم الاستعداد واللة ولي التوفيق


----------



## اكرم4 (18 فبراير 2011)

Post thank sweeter and has continued to progress and greeting of Engineers


----------



## أبو وجدان (18 فبراير 2011)

شكررررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## كرار موسوي (29 مارس 2011)

نشكرك يا ستاذ ونتمنا منك المزيد ونتمنى ابن تضيف لنا محاظرات الكورس الثاني شكرااااااااا


----------



## م انس بصبوص (29 مارس 2011)

اكثر من رائع با رك الله بك يا مهندس يونس ونفع بك الأمة


----------



## م انس بصبوص (29 مارس 2011)

اخي المحاضرة الرابعة مفقودة اتمنى الرد


----------



## manhal92 (5 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيل الشكر للاستاذ يونس فاخر لان انا كنت ما فاهم اي شي عن الميكانيك وانا مرحلة اولى مدني فاهم مادة يمنا هي الميكانيك وانا حملت كل المحاضرات وراح اقراها وانشاء الله استفاد منها وارجع واشكرك مرة اخرى استاذنا العزيز


----------



## زكريا زكريا (20 أغسطس 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## يزيد الكسعي (20 أغسطس 2011)

/ thanks so much mr.Eng/yuones for your helpping


----------



## عودة هادي (21 أغسطس 2011)

عودة هادي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:- الى جميع طلبة الكليات الهندسية / قسم الميكانيك والمعاهد التقنية
> اي طالب يريد المساعدة بتزويدة محاضرات وتمارين في الاختصاص المذكور نحن على اتم الاستعداد واللة ولي التوفيق



:11:
اي واحد يريد مساعدة انا حاضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضر
:20:


----------



## منذر فرحات (27 سبتمبر 2011)

برنامج الميكانيك الهندسي - الاصدار 1
http://www.4shared.com/file/05Q4unFj/EngMec1.html

أمثلة
http://www.4shared.com/file/6feUDNSR/exEngMec1.html

تعليمات
http://www.4shared.com/file/NuHUQU8E/helpEngMec1.html

نرحب بأي ملاحظات أو اقتراحات حول البرنامج.


----------



## منذر فرحات (18 أكتوبر 2011)

برنامج الميكانيك الهندسي EngMec الاصدار الأول
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الغاية من البرنامج:

تعلم أهم مبادئ الميكانيك الهندسي:
i. مركبات شعاع واحدة محور معين بنقطتين على المحاور الإحداثية.
ii. مركبات قوة محمولة على مستقيم معين بنقطتين على المحاور الإحداثية.
iii. عزم قوة حول نقطة.
iv. عزم قوة بالنسبة لمحور.
يمكن للطالب عندما يتقن العمليات السابقة أن ينتقل إلى المسائل الأعقد
لحساب جملة من القوى والعزوم المستوية أو الفراغية،

حيث يمكننا بواسطة البرنامج حساب:
a. محصلة الجملة عند نقطة.
b. مسقط محصلة الجملة على محور.
c. المحصلة المركزية.
d. تحليل الجملة على مجموعة من المحاور.
e. ردود الأفعال في المساند وقوى الارتباط عند المفاصل الداخلية
لمنشأ مقرر مستوي أو فراغي مؤلف من عناصر خطية مستقيمة أو قوسية.
f. القوى الداخلية لمنشأ مقرر مستوي أو فراغي مؤلف من عناصر خطية مستقيمة أو قوسية.
g. مركز ثقل خط مركب مستوي أو فراغي مؤلف من مستقيمات أو أقواس.
h. مركز ثقل سطح مركب مستوي محدد بخط مركب ( مستقيمات أو أقواس )
ويمكننا تجميع عدة سطوح ( إضافة – حذف ) بحيث تشكل السطح النهائي.

نرحب بأي ملاحظات أو اقتراحات حول برنامج الميكانيك الهندسي


----------



## عرب بايت (20 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكر الاستاذ المهندس يونس على هذه المحاظرات القيمة جدا 
ولقد استفدنا منها جميعا


----------



## نسيم 000 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
استاذي العزيز انا طالبه سنه اولى هندسه ميكانيك 
والحقيقه مادا افتهم اي شي بمادة الميكانيك والمحاضرات مده تتحمل او استاذنا ايريد ايسولنه امتحان بعد اسبوع فارجوك ساعدني 
اذا سمحتلي بايمل حضرتكم لكم جزيل الشكر او اسفه عله ازعاجكم
وفقكم المولى لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## منتظر عبد الكاظم (1 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكري ودعائي وخالص أمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق ....*


----------



## عمر عبدالحي (5 فبراير 2012)

الي كل الذين يحملون امانة العلم والتعليم 
*******
شكرا كثيرا

*******


----------



## عمر عبدالحي (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عمر عبدالحي (5 فبراير 2012)

اللهم حسن أخلاقنا كما حسنت خلقنا


----------



## عمر عبدالحي (5 فبراير 2012)

اللهم انت ربي لا اله الا انت خلقتني وانا عبدك وانا علي عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت اعوذبك من شر ما صنعت وابوأ لك بنعمتك علي وابوأ بذنبي فأغفر لي انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت


----------



## حسام 2000 (6 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا اخي العزيز

يونس فاخر
​


----------



## bawi (6 فبراير 2012)

الله يبارك بجميع الجهود المبذوله موضوع رائع و قيم​


----------



## احمد عدنان درجال (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المحاظرات القيمة ،داعين المولى تعالى ان يوفقكم لخير الدنيا والاخرة انه سميع مجيب الدعاء .


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (13 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك الاخ والمهندس فاخر ونفعنا الله بعلمك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عمر بصرة (3 أبريل 2012)

روععععععععة روععععععة 
وفقك الله نتمنى من الله ان يحفظك من كل سوء 
آمين يارب


----------



## مهندس بديع (6 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وعافاك ورحم الله والديك


----------



## العقيد07 (6 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------

